# Help with identifying Matthew Norman Clock



## chubster

Hi....I have been researching a clock we were given which led me here, my first post so hello all.

We were given this clock years ago and only "found" it again after clearing out our bedroom. Its a Matthew Norman and that's as far as I have got, I have even emailed Matthew Norman direct but never got a reply.

I have the control slip which has the following information on it. Ref: 1754 VC - 3, Serial: 01290C





















Any info would be appreciated

Kind Regards

Adrian


----------



## StufflerMike

As far as I know a discontinued model, since 1979 Matthew Norman clocks have been manufactured by SWIZA S.A., in Switzerland. Their address is:
Swiza SA., Rue St. Maurice 1, CH-2800 DELEMONT (Switzerland). The movement 1754, 8 jours, 11 jewels, swiss made, is still available in the OVALE series, for example: Matthew Norman Travel CLOCK 1754 OV Table Clock. They aren't cheap new. There's currently one like yours on ebay.co.uk for 225,--.

A lot of info on the www, just google "Matthew Norman clock 1754".


----------



## chubster

Hi Mike...Thanks for taking the time to respond.

I have spent ages on Google, Ebay, amazon and the like, but can not find a single reference to the exact clock I have, which seems strange. My wife was given this clock by her father, whom in turn was given three as a "sales bonus"

We have no use for it so we are looking to move it on but I cannot find my exact model so pricing is difficult ?


----------



## chubster

Anybody else offer any help identifying and valuing this clock ?


----------

